# ECU reset?



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

I read a thread on this site a few days ago about a guy that did what you suggested and it solved his problem. Based on GM mechanics, this car likes a higher rev type driving (not red lineing) but don't drive like the little old lady from Florida but drive like the little old lady from Pasedina!! Good luck...


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, I left the negative cable off the battery for a little over 2 hours. I just reconnected it a few minutes ago. It seems that nothing was erased. All my radio presets were still there along with all the convenience settings. The trip mileage wasnt erased either. Ill see how she drives in an hour or so.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Those infotainment center settings are most likely in a memory chip that does not erase when the power is disconnected. A good feature to have when your car is worked on, so that you don't have to go to the bother of resetting everything the way you want it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I read a thread on this site a few days ago about a guy that did what you suggested and it solved his problem. Based on GM mechanics, this car likes a higher rev type driving (not red lineing) but don't drive like the little old lady from Florida but drive like the little old lady from Pasedina!! Good luck...


I see. I've always babied my cars, shifting at 2k unless the situation asked for more. But like the MR2 this car feels happier when shifting at 3-3.5 . Does that difference affect mileage greatly, or should I just have fun with it?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

A nice tune throws whatever stock shift strategy your computer has created right out the window...  (aka,have a computer wiz at GM reprogram it for you)


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

Ive read the latest transmission program does wonders for the car. Im going to have the local dealer just throw the newest program on it this week.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That died with OBD II starting back in 1996, been using flashram in USA made vehicles ever since then, even for the firmware.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

I know this is a little dated so I apologize for the late question but do the dealerships usually charge for program updates on things like, trans shifting and the Auto A?C functions? I'm just curious as to what to expect if I walk in and say hey I think my transmission needs an update (since I am the second owner and I am pretty sure the first one never did any of it).


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can't say much for the Cruze, but with my O4 Cavalier, all the updates were free while still under warranty. Never needed an update on the Cruze so far. 

In terms of time to do this job, most of the time the mechanic was playing with his GM computer, trying to find the correct update and then downloading it to his lap top. Swear at times was using a 300 baud modem. But after that, took less than three minutes to transfer that file to the Cavalier.

Could DIY when I had the proper user name to get into that GM site, but that is history Maybe I could get Edward Snowden to help me, LOL. As it is can't even hack into my own bank account sites half the time with even the proper users name and password. Think I am way to old to work for the NSA, so they can teach me how to do that.


----------



## NoisyFlys (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah boi


----------

